# New home owners legal requirements in Italy



## CalabrianServices (Feb 3, 2010)

As many of the new home owners here in Italy will know, once you have purchased a property there are a few legal and utility requirements that you will need to undertake. These are not suprising as they are the same as the Uk or other European country but for some reason people tend to forget or simply not be aware of them. 

These include.

Waste tax
Water 
Electric
Gas
Property tax or ICI
Personal tax. If you have an income

Dont be alarmed as these are usually just a trip to the local comune or council offices or you can use a commersalista as many do and they will, for a small fee deal with all these matters for you.

The costs tend to be less than other countries and here in Pizzo are based around .80c per m3 water, €1.00 per m2 of property for waste, electric and gas depends of course and the ICI or property tax is payable twice a year but is alot less here than anywhere else I have ever heard of.
If you find yourself needing to pay personal tax I would recommend a commersalista to make sure that it is done right, you can find these on the web and also in the Italian yellow pages.

Good luck all and remember don´t panic but do remember to do it as they will charge you a fine the longer you leave it.


----------

